# RecipeDB - American Pale Ale



## ozpowell (4/6/08)

American Pale Ale  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes Recipe: APA Double BatchStyle: American Pale AleTYPE: All GrainRecipe Specifications--------------------------Batch Size: 44.00 L Boil Size: 46.86 LEstimated OG: 1.051 SGEstimated Color: 8.8 SRMEstimated IBU: 31.9 IBUBrewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %Boil Time: 90 MinutesIngredients:------------Amount Item Type % or IBU 8.50 kg Golden Promise (Hugh Baird) (2.5 SRM) Grain 94.13 % 0.35 kg Crystal Medium (Hugh Baird's) (72.0 SRM) Grain 3.88 % 0.18 kg Crystal Dark (Hugh Baird's) (130.0 SRM) Grain 1.99 % 40.00 gm Northdown [6.90 %] (90 min) Hops 15.7 IBU 30.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.60 %] (90 min)  Hops 11.2 IBU 30.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (15 min) Hops 5.0 IBU 20.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (0 min) Hops - 30.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 1.00 tbsp 5.2 Stabilizer (Buffer) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 3.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 4 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-56) Yeast-Ale Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 1 Step, Medium Body (with Decoction Mashout)Total Grain Weight: 9.03 kg----------------------------Temperature Mash, 1 Step, Medium Body (with Decoction Mashout)Step Time Name Description Step Temp 60 min Saccharification Add 23.53 L of water at 77.9 C 67.8 C 10 min Mashout Decoct 8.01 L of mash and boil it 76.0 C Sparge with 76.0 C water to collect boil volume.Top-up with water to achieve batch volume.Notes:------Aerate wort with aeration stone for 30mins.-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      8.5 kg Bairds Golden Promise Pale Ale Malt    0.35 kg TF Crystal    0.18 kg Bairds Dark Crystal       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      40 g Northdown (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 90mins)    30 g Northern Brewer (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 90mins)    30 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 15mins)    20 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)       Yeast     44 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale       Misc     3 tsp Gypsum    0.5 tablet Whirfloc         44L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.052 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.013 (calc)   Bitterness 41.2 IBU   Efficiency 80%   Alcohol 5.07%   Colour 18 EBC   Batch Size 44L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Conditioning 2 days


----------



## ozpowell (4/6/08)

RecipeDB said:


> This is the discussion topic for the recipe: American Pale Ale



One of my favourite styles and my best one yet.... Glad it was a double batch. :icon_cheers:

Note that the 350g TF Crystal was actually Bairds Medium Crystal - no option for that grain in the recipe editor. See recipe notes for details.


----------

